# Need two members for hunting club



## chriswalton1980 (Sep 4, 2012)

11 Miles from bremen wal mart. 925 Acres and have 13 members need two more. 14782788674 chris $550


----------



## Bam Bam (Sep 4, 2012)

Hunting dues(cost)How much???


----------



## chriswalton1980 (Sep 4, 2012)

$550


----------



## jel123 (Dec 20, 2012)

any opings for 2013 Jim 321-652-5406


----------



## ngriffith (Dec 20, 2012)

*interested if there are openings*

I'm interested if there are still openings. Nathan 678-677-5888


----------



## bowmaster (Jan 3, 2013)

If there are any open openings left I am interested. 

Brian 7706764522


----------



## elabbe63 (Jan 9, 2013)

Any swamps or ponds that might bring in some ducks. Turkey?


----------



## chriswalton1980 (Jul 31, 2013)

We have two openings still.


----------



## blt152 (Jul 31, 2013)

Also live in Temple, any turkeys?


----------



## chriswalton1980 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes ton of turkeys. call if interested 478 278 8674 only 2 spots left.


----------



## ratimux (Aug 2, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## chriswalton1980 (Aug 4, 2013)

1 spot left


----------

